# Killing flys with cold



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

I need to get a timer ... I cant tell you how many flys I have left in the freezer and gone OOPS as I ran to it, only to realize it was too late for them.  Once they are rock solid frozen, game over.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 9, 2008)

That's why I just keep them in the fridge all the time.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got catching them down to a fine art, I'm like the karate kid in the garrage.

When they've hatched into flies, I put them in a pint beaker that's covered with fine netting. When I want to catch one, I loosen the top slightly, reach in with tweezers and grab one by the wing, pull it out then tighten the top. Piece of cake :lol:


----------



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

You young whipper snappers with the lightning reflexes, just wait until that eyesight begins to fade and that dexterity starts to drop. LOL


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea, you tell em G! :angry: and their hands cramp up when they grab the tweezers and the other hand has carpel tunnel from trying to pull that hand off the tweezers to put a fork in there so u can eat too, and you are bent over from the shoulders up from looking down into the cricket jar all day and &lt;_&lt; yadda yadda blab, blab, bla, bla :wacko: .................................... -_- .zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yea, what I originally came on to say was, geoff, use the timer on the microwave....3 minutes...


----------



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

microwave ? .. that is in with the stove and fridge and kitchen sink ... i dont go near those ... that's woman's domain !

[SIZE=24pt]&lt;runs like mad from hibi&gt;[/SIZE]


----------



## Moosashi (Apr 9, 2008)

come on! Stand up and be a man, I'm in college and I cook for myself in microwave, on stove, and in oven. Hamburger helpers/Tuna helpers, canned ravioli, frozen meals go a long way.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 10, 2008)

Why does nobody use natures fly navigator to catch them .......light ?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 10, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> You young whipper snappers with the lightning reflexes, just wait until that eyesight begins to fade and that dexterity starts to drop. LOL


Sounds good  . I'm 30 and constantly tired from working 12 hour shifts, I ache from too much time in the gym and trying to get myt dam garden finished and on the rare occasion I get a day off I'm usually drunk :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

I use the timer on the microwave.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 10, 2008)

i use the end of a butterfly net (the net bit, minus the pole). open the lid of the fly container slightly, and place the net over the opening. if theres loads of active flies you should get some straight away flying out into the "freedom" of the butterfly next. if not, do what rob says and angle the opening towards one of my lamps, which makes them more eager to run/fly out it into the net. once theyre in the net, i do pretty much the same but the opposite (open the mantids container a little, put the net with the flies in over the opening, watch them climb right in). might seem hard to describe/imagine but it works great for me.

ps - if you tend to forget and leave stuff in the freezer too long, if you just put it in the fridge you can forget about it for pretty much as long as you want. they wont be completely KO'd, but will be slowed down enough for you to just pick it up. though i have seen some flies fly straight after coming out the fridge.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 10, 2008)

I will try the fridge next time to see how that works, thanks ;- )

crickets are so much easier, but flys are cheaper.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 10, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> I will try the fridge next time to see how that works, thanks ;- )crickets are so much easier, but flys are cheaper.


i would disagree  when a fly escapes, it usually just flies about to a window, where you catch it again. when i had crickets escape, i found it pretty hard to catch them again, the way they jump and crawl and go into nooks crannies and crevices, under the sofa, under the bed etc etc. we would usually find a group of escapees a few weeks later, all grown up, chirping and just hanging out in the warmth under/behind the fridge. even then it was hard to catch them (moving fridges aint no easy thing) as they just jump round the other side of the fridge. two man job, one with a slipper, one with the hoover! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Malnra (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL on chasing the crickets. My basement is half dungeon half trainwreck, so escaped crickets either eat any other creepy crawlie or they are eaten. I figure the spiders need some lovin too, plus it makes the spiders bigger and easier for me to avoid/remove them.. hehehe

however in the upstairs area, this can be a problem unless my dog see's them (i used to keep my mantis up here)

.. she loves her some cricket


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2008)

My flies don't need to cool down. They don't go out of control.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 11, 2008)

I just found that giving them a light spray with water slows 'em right down and stops them from flying too B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2008)

Your right, water does help slow em down, I am thinking of spraying mine with .......


----------



## Mantida (Apr 13, 2008)

I find my flies nearly invincible and even if I forget them in the fridge overnight, they are still alive the next day. I have one of those little fridges where I can crank the temp up and down, and even near the freezer temperature they seem to always come out all right. Mine are also darn hard to catch when they escape. Superflies.


----------

